# Futurama is dead... Again



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 23, 2013)

Dead Again: Futurama Cancelled For The Second Time



> After 14 years  and seven seasons  of missions, the Planet Express crew is about to make its final delivery (again) with the news that Matt Groenings _Futurama_ ends Sept. 4 after an improbable run of 140 episodes.
> Comedy Central has decided not to renew the animated science fiction comedy, which the network resurrected after Fox cancelled it in 2003.
> If this is indeed the end of _Futurama_, its a fantastic finish to a good, long run, show co-creator and executive producer David X. Cohen said in a statement accompanying Comedy Centrals announcement.
> Cohen had been a writer and producer for _The Simpsons_ when Groening brought him aboard for the lengthy process of creating, and then running, _Futurama_. Work started in 1996, three years before the show made its debut. Fox never quite figured out what to do with the off-beat comedy and, which drew uneven ratings  something that almost certainly was due in part to the fact Fox kept changing the time slot and occasionally failed to promote new episodes. When Fox finally pulled the plug in 2003, everyone assumed the show was dead.
> ...


----------



## Veritech Zero (Apr 23, 2013)

And yet shows like Tosh.0 are still playing... oh well, guess I'll have to enjoy it while I can.


----------



## skeels (Apr 23, 2013)

Veritech Zero said:


> And yet shows like Tosh.0 are still playing... oh well, guess I'll have to enjoy it while I can.


 
I know right ?

And the news! You never hear of the news getting cancelled!

Cancel that and leave Futurama on!!!!


----------



## Hyacinth (Apr 23, 2013)

Veritech Zero said:


> And yet shows like Tosh.0 are still playing... oh well, guess I'll have to enjoy it while I can.



Tosh.0 isn't a bad show. The Tosh.0 ripoff starring Shaq and the Rob Dyrdek show were terrible.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 23, 2013)

It's come back before, and it kinda sounds like they'd like to shop around and continue elsewhere. Maybe SyFy will pick it up or something.

Fingers crossed...


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 23, 2013)

Bad news everyone.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Apr 23, 2013)

Veritech Zero said:


> And yet shows like Tosh.0 are still playing...


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 23, 2013)

Hopefully arrested development goes well so netflix purchases production for more canceled shows like futurama.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 23, 2013)

brutalwizard said:


> Hopefully arrested development goes well so netflix purchases production for more canceled shows like futurama.



Screw Futurama. If Netflix is wanting to pick up dead shows, then I have only one word:

Firefly.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 23, 2013)

My favorite show, gone again 
I'm just going to hope that either Adult Swim could take it back, FOX could decide they want something new for Animation Domination, or the Netflix idea. That last one is definitely possible, the show gets a lot of plays on Netflix.


----------



## MFB (Apr 23, 2013)

Season 7 wasn't really up to par with the first six thought, or was it five? It's been so long I can't remember how many seasons were the new ones vs. the old, good lord. I watched the first handful or so and just found myself really not laughing like with the old ones and it's sad because I loved it's initial run.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 24, 2013)

MFB said:


> Season 7 wasn't really up to par with the first six thought, or was it five? It's been so long I can't remember how many seasons were the new ones vs. the old, good lord. I watched the first handful or so and just found myself really not laughing like with the old ones and it's sad because I loved it's initial run.



This, sadly. The new episodes didn't hold up to the initial 5 season run. At least they're giving it a merciful death now, instead of dragging it on and on and on and on and on...


----------



## nothingleft09 (Apr 24, 2013)

Xaios said:


> This, sadly. The new episodes didn't hold up to the initial 5 season run. At least they're giving it a merciful death now, instead of dragging it on and on and on and on and on...


 
Agreed. Still my favorite show but when the material starts to dwindle let it go before you ruin it.


----------



## Hyacinth (Apr 24, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Screw Futurama. If Netflix is wanting to pick up dead shows, then I have only one word:
> 
> Firefly.



Dude, Firefly is on Netflix instant queue already lol


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 24, 2013)

MatthewLeisher said:


> Dude, Firefly is on Netflix instant queue already lol



Yeah, but I was referring to them picking up cancelled shows and starting them back up again like they're doing with Arrested Development at the moment. If they brought Firefly back to life then they'd be rolling in the money and viewership.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 24, 2013)

Fml 


Thats my favorite show...wtf.


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 24, 2013)

The new seasons didn't hold up because they started introducing stupid pop-culture references like every other animated 'comedy' show these days. Rather than develop an original story for an episode they relied on something that was happening in the world. There are maybe like three new episodes that I actually enjoyed.


----------



## Lagtastic (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, at least it got brought back and we got some new episodes out of the second run. Really looking forward to the new season of Arrested Development coming out May 24th!!!


----------



## Xaios (Apr 24, 2013)

As much as I'd love for Firefly to come back (especially given that not a year goes by without Alan Tudyk proclaiming "Firefly could come back!"), that ship has pretty much sailed. Most of the actors are involved in other shows, especially Nathan Fillion who's had remarkable success on Castle. Not to mention, it's been _11 years_. Somehow I doubt that Summer Glau could still convincingly play a 17 year old teenage girl, not unless they managed to get the producers from Beverly Hills 90210.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 24, 2013)

Xaios said:


> This, sadly. The new episodes didn't hold up to the initial 5 season run. At least they're giving it a merciful death now, instead of dragging it on and on and on and on and on...



I hate when that happens.


----------



## fps (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah I tried but the new seasons really weren't very good, it's probably for the best.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 24, 2013)

Xaios said:


> As much as I'd love for Firefly to come back (especially given that not a year goes by without Alan Tudyk proclaiming "Firefly could come back!"), that ship has pretty much sailed. Most of the actors are involved in other shows, especially Nathan Fillion who's had remarkable success on Castle. Not to mention, it's been _11 years_. Somehow I doubt that Summer Glau could still convincingly play a 17 year old teenage girl, not unless they managed to get the producers from Beverly Hills 90210.



How dare you bring logic and common sense in here?!


Tread softly because you tread on my dreams
-Yeats


----------



## thatguy87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Couple things... Futurama is the best show ever. Period. Thanks for coming. 

And, for me, the recent episodes have been as good as any for me, to include the movies (which are a season btw), but maybe I'm just easy to please.


Spoiler



I am a bit disappointed that they gave away the finale plot, but as a hopeless romantic (something my wife may disagree with..) I am immensely happy that Leela and Fry are finally tying the knot. They finally started dating last season (or season 6? I'll rewatch the entire series when I arrive home from my deployment next week) and that was a huge flutter in my gut LMAO call me what you will.


I sincerely hope that someone picks the show up, for the reasons stated above.

Here's a longer interview but *CONTAINS SPOILERS*:

'Futurama' not renewed | Inside TV | EW.com


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 24, 2013)

Lie to me, Reaper, Futurama, The black donnellys, and more of my favourite shows canceled. The absolute most maddening of cancellations belongs to Todd and the book of pure evil though. Right after the show gained a shitload of popularity, had great ratings and won awards, space canceled it. Way to go space! ugh.... 

Meanwhile shows like... well for starters EVERYTHING on MTV still airs regularly. That whole channel is one big toilet with a load of turds. 

end rant.


----------



## thatguy87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Dexter, Breaking Bad, Futurama, Weeds all either ending or ended... love or hate them, I care not, my show's are dying 

And I would like to second the comment regarding MTV, though I have watched 16 and pregnant with my wife.. if you call playing XBOX on the TV beside her "Watching". It's kind of funny/extremely sad to see these girls wade through the world of shit they brought on themselves. All while chopping off limbs in Dead Space


----------



## mcd (Apr 25, 2013)

Well this just sucks...and family guy still remains....god I hate that show


----------



## Edika (Apr 25, 2013)

Sad news yet again. At least there will be a last season.
Honestly though the four movies (or "season 6") and season 6 (the actual season 6) were not up to the standards of the first five seasons. Season 6 had however some very good episodes which shows that Futurama (and Simpsons) creators can make good to excellent 20 min episodes but not an hour and half movie(s).

Finally if they were going to pull a Scrubs by stretching this series too long then it might as well end in dignity!


----------



## fwd0120 (Apr 26, 2013)

MatthewLeisher said:


> Rob Dyrdek show were terrible.



Man, you are so lucky I don't neg rep people.  That show rocks, and isn't even supposed to be a competitor anyway... ... Watch some fantasy factory, your life will be better.


----------



## Mexi (Apr 27, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Screw Futurama. If Netflix is wanting to pick up dead shows, then I have only _two words_:
> 
> The Wire.



fixed


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## skeels (Apr 27, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Futurama is awesome. I love Futurama. Futurama is the best show on TV ever. I have only two words... Futu- rama.


 
Fixed.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 29, 2013)

Mexi said:


> fixed


Nope. Broken'd.

More Firefly please.


----------



## thatguy87 (Apr 30, 2013)

ffs. let's just keep this on track shall we? enough of the wire and firefly.


----------



## Joseph Kimbrell (May 14, 2013)

That sucks, Futurama is one of my favorites, and I liked the new seasons too. I heard rumor Fox would consider taking it on again if it did well on Comedy Central, but judging from the cancellation...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 5, 2013)

Anyone catch the series finale last night?


----------



## Rotatous (Sep 5, 2013)

About goddamn time, post 4th season Comedy Central Futurama was garbage, not even the same show - different writers, directors, etc. ran it into the ground, humor and story-wise. 

The last episode for me was the last episode of season 4


----------



## Murdstone (Sep 5, 2013)

Rotatous said:


> The last episode for me was the last episode of season 4



For you and for most people who were big fans of this show.

I begrudgingly watched all of the new ones and while there were some that were good, most were not. The finale last night though I thought was as good as they could've made it under the circumstances and overall it could've been way worse.


----------



## Randy (Sep 5, 2013)

The straight-to-DVD movies and some of the first season after the return still felt like the show had some fuel still in the tank. There were less memorable moments, but it still had some of that sorta brain twisting "Fry is his own grandfather" type of stuff, along with the original style of humor. 

What I started to notice was more Family Guy, modern pop-culture and just totally crude humor creeping in. After I heard the show was cancelled again, I watched a mini-marathon of episodes from the last couple seasons and it was TERRIBLE. Little to no semblance of the original show; didn't laugh once.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Anyone catch the series finale last night?



I caught it, thought it was good - not in a hilarious humor way but more in a sentimental sweet way, especially since the majority of earlier seasons Fry was chasing Leela unsuccessfully. Wasn't _awesome_ but overall I liked it.


Rev.


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 6, 2013)

I found it to be a fairly satisfying end to the series. 

Although, the leaving it open for being brought back again was kind of a cop out, if understandable. 

I also didn't hate the newer season the way everybody else seems too.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Sep 6, 2013)

I didn't see any of this last season, but that's mostly because I don't watch "TV" tv. I liked the old stuff and I liked the new stuff. I'll probably catch it on Netflix when it inevitably makes its way there. I'm curious to see how they handle a finale when they were given a heads up, unlike last time where new episodes just stopped with zero closure.


----------



## Murdstone (Sep 6, 2013)

Señor Voorhees;3716833 said:


> I didn't see any of this last season, but that's mostly because I don't watch "TV" tv. I liked the old stuff and I liked the new stuff. I'll probably catch it on Netflix when it inevitably makes its way there. I'm curious to see how they handle a finale when they were given a heads up, unlike last time where new episodes just stopped with zero closure.



Maybe no closure but you can't say that it wasn't a perfect ending. I'm pretty sure the majority of the fanbase was completely pleased with how it ended the first time.


----------



## fps (Sep 11, 2013)

Randy said:


> The straight-to-DVD movies and some of the first season after the return still felt like the show had some fuel still in the tank. There were less memorable moments, but it still had some of that sorta brain twisting "Fry is his own grandfather" type of stuff, along with the original style of humor.
> 
> What I started to notice was more Family Guy, modern pop-culture and just totally crude humor creeping in. After I heard the show was cancelled again, I watched a mini-marathon of episodes from the last couple seasons and it was TERRIBLE. Little to no semblance of the original show; didn't laugh once.



Yeah I agree, really like the DVD movies, the whole thing felt like an imitation by the end though, the writers were showing their working too much.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Sep 11, 2013)

When I heard Futurama was coming back, I was excited, until I saw the new episodes. The FOX episodes had you out of your seat, the Comedy Central episodes brought about a chuckle or two. It's a good way for them to go out. Hopefully another network picks them up with some decent writers so they can recreate the magic of "I'M BENDER BABY, PLEASE INSERT LIQUOR!"


----------



## synrgy (Sep 11, 2013)

I liked the new seasons just fine, but different strokes for different folks, I guess. What I didn't like was the run with all the new-yet-completely-unnecessary characters like Cubert and Dwight.

I thought the last episode was great. I only wish they'd done a little more to inform us how things were going to pan out for some of the more secondary characters, like Scruffy, Zap and/or Kif, Amy's parents, Leela's parents, etc.


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 11, 2013)

synrgy said:


> I only wish they'd done a little more to inform us how things were going to pan out for some of the more secondary characters, like Scruffy, Zap and/or Kif, Amy's parents, Leela's parents, etc.


 
This was precisely my only gripe with the finale. Otherwise, they played it out as well as they could of, given that it felt like Comedy Centrals cancellation came suddenly and they only had a half hour to work with, as opposed to the fantastic end of the series presented by "Into The Wild Green Yonder". While I enjoyed them bringing the series back after the fact, THAT movie was the PERFECT ending to the series.


----------

